# 2 mbps connection and getting 10-15 kb/s in torrents!



## soumya (Apr 3, 2011)

I use a lot of private and public trackers. My ratios are good in each one of them. I used to get around 250-300 kB/s download speeds but all of a sudden I am getting around 10-15 kB/s. I have tried different clients but still getting the same speed. I get around 260 kB/s in Internet Download Manager even now! I am using TATA Photon +.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Check your speed here-

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


Torrents often clow down due to peer , seeder and leecher problems...so remain calm....


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2011)

donno about tata photon + but I am on bsnl 600 combo 2mbps and I am also getting 35-40kKBs download speed I also used to get 210KBps-220KBps


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

^^ Check if any other software is using the Internet....Game or Windows update or AV update...

Do a virus check too..


----------



## asingh (Apr 3, 2011)

Tata Photon+ gives me sh$$ DL speeds. I think they throttle.


----------



## soumya (Apr 3, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1233836371.png

Well, I used to get around 300 kB/s even in torrents. All of a sudden it has decreased.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Torrents often clow down due to peer , seeder and leecher problems...so remain calm....



This should be the issue. I always hated Torrents for their slow speed, but once my friend told me to search for High peer, seed ones, from then I am getting 180-210 KB/Sec , but I still hate torrents as they have so less review and comments for an item


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 3, 2011)

You may try torrent accelarator. But be carefull not to install malware.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 3, 2011)

you can try Newzbin as a torrent alternative
no seeding, only max speed leeching (or so i've heard)
just search for some free Newsgroup indexers and a Free Newzbin Client like HelloNZB or SabNZBD


----------



## soumya (Apr 4, 2011)

Seems like the same problem is happening elsewhere also :-

photon-plus-strange problem


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Some ISP's throttle P2P traffic, so check that out.


----------

